# Newer vs Older truck purchase?



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

hey all, I'm looking into an older dodge dump, 97. Looks like it was never used. And it was never a plow horse. It's top dollar, at 12,500. 12v Cummins auto with 60k on it. Garage kept and absolutely beautiful. I can put it next to my 2014 condition wise. My question is this. I'm a small year round landscape company, I can do without the truck most seasons but I'm looking for a winter workhorse that won't cost me a ton. This truck new is in the 70k range, but I'm just unsure about purchasing something that's 2 decades old. Who all runs these older trucks and would recommend an older pristine truck over something slightly newer and more expensive? Front end was rebuilt, it's a low mileage truck, maintained with 0 rust. Not even scale or surface. All factory undercoat is still there.. I'm just looking for opinions and see if my situation is like anyone else.. If anything it'll be good on fuel and taxes will be cheap..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

12K verses $65K to $70K nice shape, Low miles, You got to add the plow but your still have low budget. Some will think different because of it's age. Can you put up a pic?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Put some pictures up of it. If it's as good as you say it is. Grab it.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Only thing for me is once I slap an XV or XLS on it. There goes all the pristine $$ value of it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If the boxes are not rotted out. And the bed is in good shape. I'd buy it.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Randall Ave said:


> If the boxes are not rotted out. And the bed is in good shape. I'd buy it.


Only imperfection is one box floor. And it's minimal. Bed is freggin pristine. Frame has original paint undercoat and cab corners and rockers are spotless.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wait a minute...that's OOMKES green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Defcon 5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> Only thing for me is once I slap an XV or XLS on it. There goes all the pristine $$ value of it


Don't let that bother you, Your buying if for your business to earn money just like if you bought a new one. Pristine is to your advantage but you still got to work it. If you need it don't miss the boat. Nice work horse.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wait a minute...that's OOMKES green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @Defcon 5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought it was OOMKES orange now??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> I thought it was OOMKES orange now??


I'm really not sure...the one he said was Oomkes green was blue...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. That is one clean looking truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't give it a second thought, go buy it.
I run a '97 F-350 that has aboot 75k on, sure it's not fancy it's a work truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If I hadn't just bought the Oomkes green Sterling I'd be on my way.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I hadn't just bought the Oomkes green Sterling I'd be on my way.


Just ask the wife for an extra check.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Just ask the wife for an extra check.


Let's hope she's a hockey fan...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's no money for that truck to clean with a 5.9 low miles. Go see what 12K will buy you in a newer mopar. Probably have 285K miles and rough. Used trucks are high especially clean with the undercoat and all, Sounds like the guy didn't drive it much in the winter.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If I hadn't just bought the Oomkes green Sterling I'd be on my way.


I would have to finance it or I would be gone to..LMAO


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

well im going for it for sure at this point, thanks guys. XV 9'6 going on and a 2.5 yd/ 3 yd spreader


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> well im going for it for sure at this point, thanks guys. XV 9'6 going on and a 2.5 yd/ 3 yd spreader


Your set for a reasonable budget.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Good looking truck. I'm a fan of older, but nice looking trucks. Also, having those tool boxes would be nice


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my argument.
If you buy a new truck for $50k, how long do you plan to keep it?
15 years?
I'd put my money on a $10k truck,let's say replacing it every 3 years.
The money you save on tabs and lower insurance covers most of the repairs.
Additionally, you don't have to get rid of the first one when you buy the second.
If you're in business, you need a back up.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

well it took another month but i finally grabbed this thing, finalized the deal this week. now, to put an XV2 or DXT on it?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice looking truck. I picked up a clean, southern 100K mile 8.1 Suburban for cheap two years ago. Put a plow on it, and have added 50K miles on it since, mostly pulling some type of trailer. Not a whimper from it, so far so good... (boy is it thirsty though)


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

pipelayer said:


> well it took another month but i finally grabbed this thing, finalized the deal this week. now, to put an XV2 or DXT on it?


Seeing as you already own both, curious to see which you choose


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> The money you save on tabs and lower insurance covers most of the repairs.


This tells me that your labor is very cheap if you are bringing this to the table...

In my case, my labor is my most expensive part of my operation. An old truck that is constantly needing repairs costs you to much down time. Down time costs to much money when you have to pay your manpower to wait for a hook, or switch all the tools to a different truck, or you have to do the mechanic truck shuffle...

And yes in know, new trucks break down too...



jonniesmooth said:


> If you buy a new truck for $50k, how long do you plan to keep it?
> 15 years?


What does it matter? You should be depreciating the value of the truck off your taxes if this is for a business right?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JMH's Boss spreader is a perfect example of the cost of repairs for something going down is just a small fish in a big ocean. The parts were only a couple hundred bucks. The spreader being down cost him thousands in lost revenue and labor.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> This tells me that your labor is very cheap if you are bringing this to the table...
> 
> In my case, my labor is my most expensive part of my operation. An old truck that is constantly needing repairs costs you to much down time. Down time costs to much money when you have to pay your manpower to wait for a hook, or switch all the tools to a different truck, or you have to do the mechanic truck shuffle...
> 
> ...


I can agree with this 110%. My plowing business is more of a full time side business come winter. It stems from older lawncare customers from years ago and many contacts I've made in my full time plumbing career. So, i can agree with this. however, if i were to make the choice this instant to buy a well kept 97 van or a brand new truck i can write off, no question it would be new from a business perspective.. but im not writing off against 6 figures, im writing off against mid range 5 figures, so taking what i make thru this business in a season to dump into one truck, would be foolish IMO, when it can buy me multiple trucks, and plows, and increase manpower, and productivity.. Im buying an older truck, that will be totally gone thru and driven personally so it should last me. I do have spares too. But this is to be a primarily winter truck, getting used for small remodeling jobs otherwise, and of course, firewood.

and i offed the chevy dump and DXT. im currently all DD. i did like the DXT alot. im holding out for a stainless XLS, if theyre not an arm & a leg, i will stay DD. As far as V plows go, fisher is tough as nails, but i definitely favored the dual trip BOSS. Cwren you have pricing on the SS XLS yet?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

pipelayer said:


> I can agree with this 110%. My plowing business is more of a full time side business come winter. It stems from older lawncare customers from years ago and many contacts I've made in my full time plumbing career. So, i can agree with this. however, if i were to make the choice this instant to buy a well kept 97 van or a brand new truck i can write off, no question it would be new from a business perspective.. but im not writing off against 6 figures, im writing off against mid range 5 figures, so taking what i make thru this business in a season to dump into one truck, would be foolish IMO, when it can buy me multiple trucks, and plows, and increase manpower, and productivity.. Im buying an older truck, that will be totally gone thru and driven personally so it should last me. I do have spares too. But this is to be a primarily winter truck, getting used for small remodeling jobs otherwise, and of course, firewood.
> 
> and i offed the chevy dump and DXT. im currently all DD. i did like the DXT alot. im holding out for a stainless XLS, if theyre not an arm & a leg, i will stay DD. As far as V plows go, fisher is tough as nails, but i definitely favored the dual trip BOSS. Cwren you have pricing on the SS XLS yet?


You say full time plumbing career... do you drive a newer truck for that gig that you do every day?

Do you think if you plowed snow as a full time career, that your opinion would be swayed?


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> You say full time plumbing career... do you drive a newer truck for that gig that you do every day?
> 
> Do you think if you plowed snow as a full time career, that your opinion would be swayed?


Absolutely, like I said before, if I had to pick between a well kept 97 van or cab n chassis truck, and a new one the decision isn't a second thought . New truck for the write off and peace of mind that when I turn the key every day, I'm going to work, not the shop. Our oldest medium duty is a 98 and it's being replaced this year with a brand new truck. My every day van is a 15, bought new in 16. If I needed a dump truck full time let's say I was a landscaper or site work Guy, no question it would be a brand new 5500 or 550


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Some like um new, some like um used. There is definitely is no right or wrong in it, This has been argued many times before on plowsite with out really no good results, same as gas verses diesel.

My earning our based on what my market can stand, between reputable contractors in my area,


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

FredG said:


> Some like um new, some like um used. There is definitely is no right or wrong in it, This has been argued many times before on plowsite with out really no good results, same as gas verses diesel.
> 
> My earning our based on what my market can stand, between reputable contractors in my area,


the bigger guys around me who run 10+ trucks all buy used, older trucks. put some coin into em, then when its time to dump em, theyre disposable. one guy i sub thru said it plain out, i used to buy pairs of new trucks, they just get destroyed, so now i buy older.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> the bigger guys around me who run 10+ trucks all buy used, older trucks. put some coin into em, then when its time to dump em, theyre disposable. one guy i sub thru said it plain out, i used to buy pairs of new trucks, they just get destroyed, so now i buy older.


New trucks need repair to, just less often.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

FredG said:


> New trucks need repair to, just less often.


But the same repair on an older truck is generally much cheaper then new.
And all the computer, electronic stuff, well, you can't fix what ain't there .


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

This seems like a good place to share this. The 1600 JD that I bought in Feb. has a 30 day warrenty that started May 1. We got 10 hours on it and it started leaking fluid. Brought it to the dealer, something wasn't right in the rear housing and the bearing wore throught the housing. Looking at about $8,000 to fix.
Called the guy I bought it from, he's going to fix it and give me a loaner machine while it's down.
We paid $15,000 for this, new they are $65,000.
Makes an $1,800 truck transmission look like small potatoes. A new transaxle is $10,000 and 30 hours labor at $95/hr


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> This seems like a good place to share this. The 1600 JD that I bought in Feb. has a 30 day warrenty that started May 1.


The warranty start date was postponed till May 1 on the purchase you made in February?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> The warranty start date was postponed till May 1 on the purchase you made in February?


We had snow on the ground till the last week of April. We started spring clean ups the first week of May.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Did it come from a Deere dealer or somewhere else? I rarely saw John Deere do delayed start warranties on new units. Much less used...


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

BUFF said:


> The warranty start date was postponed till May 1 on the purchase you made in February?





John_DeereGreen said:


> Did it come from a Deere dealer or somewhere else? I rarely saw John Deere do delayed start warranties on new units. Much less used...


They call him Johnniesmooth for a reason


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

the Suburbanite said:


> They call him Johnniesmooth for a reason


I thought "theme rooms" had something to do with that....


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

BUFF said:


> I thought "theme rooms" had something to do with that....


One of the themes is "Let's Negotiate" apparently


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> The warranty start date was postponed till May 1 on the purchase you made in February?


What good is a warranty on something that's going to sit in the corner of the shop the whole time? Warranty was for 30 days, once it went into service. It didn't last 3 days. I bought it from another turf company who also buys and sells equipment.


----------

